

CSS Frameworks Compared: Foundation vs Bourbon - solmarch
http://archetyped.com/know/redesigning-archetyped-comparing-css-frameworks/

======
solmarch
tl;dr Foundation is everything you want, but Bourbon (+ Neat & Bitters) is
everything you need.

Discuss.

